# Poll: Stephon Marbury



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Is he overrated, underrated, or just about right?

I'm really up in the air about this one, but I'm leaning towards him being overrated. Marbury is a very good PG, but the terrible play of the Suns without Amare is leading me to believe that maybe Marbury isn't that great after all. 

Opinions? I'm very curious...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

nice porride analogy


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I think his play has definitely equaled his hype. Injuries to his teammates has definitely taken effect to how people judge him.. Back in NJ and now in Phoenix. To me, Marbury is just a great PG.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Voted for "just right"....

Pheonix as a whole isnt as strong as a other teams that have great PG's running their show....His game as a whole is just great....


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

The terrible play of the Suns can be attributed to lack of rebounding. They are starting Stephon Marbury, Joe Johnson, Penny Hardaway, Shawn Marion, and Jahidi White, which is obviously a seriously undersized lineup.

They were underachieving with Amare, but without him they are the same team that won 35 games the year before he came, who in my opinion overachieved. There are lots of things to pin the Suns woes on, Marbury isn't one of them. If someone would step up and hit some mid-range jumpers he would be averaging over 10 assists.. he's doing a good job of trying to get everyone involved.

To me, as a Suns fan, when I watch them it's just like they aren't trying to be a team most of the time. Mostly they just make some passes around the perimeter, then try to go one on one, other than Marbury who does a good job of penetrating and dishing..


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Look at his stats, he has become more of a pure point as of late, while still retaining his scoring. He is awesome. You gotta look at who he is surrounded with. It is not his fault the Suns are losing. He carries the Suns offensively every single game.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I think he was underrated until last season and now he's rated about right, as a brilliant superstar.

He play-makes for others at an elite level *and* scores at an elite level. He's poised and smart in his decision-making. He's a solid defender.

When people mentioned him in the same breath as Steve Francis, he was very underrated. Now that he's mentioned in the same vein as Jason Kidd, he's around where he should be...arguably the tops at his position and a franchise player.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Well I think Marbury is rated just right this season.

Overall, I think he is only behind Jason Kidd, Baron Davis. As the league's best point guards.

Marbury as of late has transformed into a passer, although if anyone in the suns line-up can nail the mid range consistently, Marbury would probably lead the assists.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> I think he was underrated until last season and now he's rated about right, as a brilliant superstar.
> 
> He play-makes for others at an elite level *and* scores at an elite level. He's poised and smart in his decision-making. He's a solid defender.
> ...


Couldn't agree more. He is certainly a franchise player, and a top 5 PG finally getting the respect he deserves.

-Petey


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>1 Penny</b>!
> Well I think Marbury is rated just right this season.
> 
> Overall, I think he is only behind Jason Kidd, Baron Davis. As the league's best point guards.
> ...


Couldn't agree more with that, well said


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I think he is underrated he can do everything for a team on offense. He is the offense ever shot come off one of his passes to a player who either shoots it or passes it to the open man cuz steph got the D to rotate. He is also a really good defensive player look at what he did to Steve Francis. I think he is ahead of Baron and Kidd. People always complained about how Steph shot too much and didnt pass the ball, but no one is complaining about B Diddy he shoots way too much and at a very low percentage.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I like Maple and Brown Sugar thanks


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

He's doing well. And he can kill the Spurs. 

He isn't going crazy and jumping in the mix for MVP, but he's good.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

The porridge is just right


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rohawk24</b>!
> Is he overrated, underrated, or just about right?
> 
> I'm really up in the air about this one, but I'm leaning towards him being overrated. Marbury is a very good PG, but the terrible play of the Suns without Amare is leading me to believe that maybe Marbury isn't that great after all.
> ...


Welcome to what I have been saying all along. Steph is an excellent <b>shooting</b> guard who masquerades as a point guard. He happens to be a lot like Kobe, TMac, Iverson, Pierce....can do everything and has excellent point guards skills, but that was and is not his mind-set when he crosses the mid line.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I voted just about right. You can't say his team is not doing well with amare injured, cuz quite frankly they were the worst team in the west even WITH amare.

i'd hardly blame it on him or amare though. their gm did NOTHING in the offseason to improve their roster, so no wonder they're losing to all the other western conference teams. heck, every team in the west made improvements, getting big acquisitions, but who did the suns get? Lol, still, at the trade that sent outlaw and big jake to memphis.:laugh: 

I'm a big fan for teams with potential. last season i saw the suns roster, and I knew that the suns would make the playoffs, and stephon was always a top 5 pg in my books. this season, unfortunately, the suns did not look good to me. memphis looks extremely good though. jwill will be like marbury of last year impact wise.


----------

